# eats nowhere near recommended daily intake



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

How does your puppy look? Is she thin? Is she growing normally?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

At four months, her mouth may be sore due to teething. Hard kibble can be painful to eat - have you tried softening it with water or low sodium chicken broth? If she really does not like the kibble even then she may be trying to tell you that she has an intolerance - I sympathise with her! I can't eat onions and garlic, but my family still kept smuggling them into meals, to prove it was just my imagination, until I was so spectacularly unwell that even they were convinced! Raw or home cooked may be the way to go - much easier to balance the diet if you are cooking for her yourself.

And manufacturers do tend to recommend feeding more food than is actually needed!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Eukanuba is not a highly rated food. Try going on Dogfoodanalysis.com Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost to find better foods. Look especially at the 5-6 rated foods. Several examples that people use are Orijen, Taste of the Wild, Blue Buffalo, Acana, Natural Balance, Wellness, etc. While they might be a little pricey, they're not much more than Eukanuba, and they're much more nutitious. Because they're more nutrient dense, you can also feed less. Look for foods with no corn, wheat, or soy, which can cause problems for dogs. Eukanuba has a high corn content, if I recall.

I also don't feed the recommended amount. Fonzie would be a blimp if I did! I think that's a ploy by the dog food companies to sell more food. Fonzie's around 12 1/2 pounds, and he gets 1/4 c. in the a.m. and 1/3 c. in the p.m.


----------



## JMP (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Guys,

thank you for your feedback. She is teething like a maniac and loves shoes and basically anything to chew that is not meant for her!!! cheeky monkey.

She is growing well and is not skinny. but not chubby either. I'll have a look about at other brands. I have tried hills and jameswell beloved...

will look at the site you recommended too.

Juliet.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Since she's a healthy weight and growing normally, I wouldn't be too concerned. As others have said, she may enjoy - and get better nutrition - from a different kibble.

What kind of exercise does she get? More exercise may also stimulate her appetite.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Ditto what others said about softening the kibble. You might also add something to make it a bit more interesting ... a bit of scrambled egg, some olive oil, some healthy leftovers. 

When my mini was 4 months old, he was mostly an eating machine, but he did have occasional days when he wasn't that interested. 

I use the Orijen kibble, mixed with Forthglade tinned food (this company carries both: Berriewood Wholesale - Pet Food and Pet Accessories).


----------



## JMP (Oct 6, 2010)

thank you. I have now ordered a sample of the orijen food you guys have talked about. I have also ordered BURNS mini bites! Anyone used this?? The reviews on petplanet are glowing for fussy eaters.

I have also ordered a different wet food as she seems to now hate the Jameswell Beloved. I have tried just putting that down in the morning when I know she is starving as she didn't each much yesterday and she has refused that too.

I think she wants a scrambled egg but my vet said they are too high in protein and not good for her?!

She seems to not like the kibble when soft either. When she is really hungry she will eat dry kibble out my hand. 

At a loss really? 

Any other WET FOODS recommended for puppies you guys can recommends??
JP


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Are you in the UK, JP? NatureDiet is good, and quite widely available. Less expensive than the JWB, too! You can get it (expensively) at the big pet superstores, or tthere is a list of stockists on their website. Once you know she likes it, it is cheaper to buy by the case online.


----------



## JMP (Oct 6, 2010)

Had a look at the website.... lots of options there. Only problem is you have to buy bulk which is a waste if she doesn't eat it.

anyone tried the natures diet frozen?


----------



## JMP (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi 

I am in the UK. Thank you will give this one a go too. Have you heard of BURNS?

JP


----------



## JMP (Oct 6, 2010)

HI 

Thank you _ I am in the UK and will def give this a try. Thank you


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I tried it - mine enjoyed the samples, but always go off kibble when it has been opened a few days. I now feed them homecooked and raw - cheaper, I know what is in it, and they love it. It also means I can adjust for individual tastes - Sophy won't eat raw kidney, but loves it cooked, for example. And both of them LOVE raw tripe!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

My Lilah is also a very picky eater. She tends to show more interest if I warm her food just a little bit. She is very petite and really cannot afford to skip meals - Makes me just a little bit crazy at times! 

I know it is so frustrating - hang in there.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

JMP said:


> I think she wants a scrambled egg but my vet said they are too high in protein and not good for her?!


This is not true at all. Eggs are very healthy for dogs and are a wonderful source of good protein. Other good "people" foods are plain, full-fat or low-fat yogurt, full-fat or low-fat cottage cheese, and cooked chicken (no seasoning). 

My mini eats all these things in addition to his kibble and he is now at a healthy weight, although he too was a picky eater when he was younger (between 3 and 6 months old). I think it was a combination of teething (ouchy teeth) and just being a puppy--he would rather play than eat at that age. But he would always eat scrambled eggs and cooked chicken. It was to yummy to resist. 

He grew out of his pickiness and now eats all his meals regularly. I wouldn't be surprised if your mini does the same thing. I also noticed when he was younger that he would go through periods when he was really hungry and he would eat all of his food, but then he would go through phases when he skipped meals.


----------



## JMP (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi there,

THANK YOU> We walked up to our local pet shop today and bought some NatureDiet and another one similar. She has scoffed the natures diet. Never seen her eat so much food!!!!!!!! 2 meals!!!!!! And also a little snack this evening. Sleeping sound and content and has stopped begging at meals!!!!

Fingers crossed it continues. Thank you all once again!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent! Mine really enjoyed it (until I started home cooking, and they realised there was something even better in the world!). It is a well-recommended food, with several different recipes for adults, so with a bit of luck could be a long term solution.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Just a note that I, too, never feed the recommended amount on the bags. My poodle is a toy (and an adult) and eats a total of 1/4 c per day.

I go by feel, rather than what the bag says. I like to feel ribs easily (no pressing in with fingertips) but not see them


----------

